# Flash chat



## LadyCook61

what happened to the Flash chat under  Quick Links?  Not there anymore.

Edited by Kitchenelf - please see Alix's Post #5 for the link to Flash Chat - this thread will be a stick until it is back under Quick Links


----------



## Maverick2272

GB explained that under the new features thread, it is on a list of things that dropped off in the upgrade and they will be looking into getting it back soon.


----------



## LadyCook61

oh I missed that thread. thanks Maverick.


----------



## Maverick2272

Welcome!!!


----------



## Alix

Thought I'd post the link here for you all.


----------



## attie

Alix said:


> Thought I'd post the link here for you all.



Thanks Alix, but it's still not showing in the Quick links, not to worry, when I'm online most of you blokes are in bed


----------



## csalt

attie said:


> Thanks Alix, but it's still not showing in the Quick links, not to worry, when I'm online most of you blokes are in bed


 
Hey Attie! we're not all blokes


----------



## attie

csalt said:


> Hey Attie! we're not all blokes



My apologies csalt, when using "blokes" in a sentence like that it covers both genders, like many of our words, it's how it is used to what the meaning is.


----------



## csalt

Apologies Attie. Put it down to ignorance and old age!


----------



## Alix

attie said:


> Thanks Alix, but it's still not showing in the Quick links, not to worry, when I'm online most of you blokes are in bed



I know attie, thats why I posted the link. Until that gets fixed at least folks will have a link to get in there. We're still working on the bugs of the new upgrade, thanks for being patient.


----------



## suziquzie

Can we make this thread a sticky until the QuickLink is fixed, since it's the only link?
It's sinking further to the bottom of the pile.... and I'm lazy.


----------



## suziquzie

Thank you!


----------



## LadyCook61

Now my flash chat is not working, I get the red x instead of the chat screen.  Is it my computer or is the chat down?


----------



## kadesma

I have flash chat in my bookmarks, I just clicked on it and went right to chat. Alix's link post 5 one page one of this thread will take you into the chat room


kadesma


----------



## LadyCook61

kadesma said:


> I have flash chat in my bookmarks, I just clicked on it and went right to chat. Alix's link post 5 one page one of this thread will take you into the chat room
> 
> 
> kadesma


I tried that and still get the red x and white screen.

Somehow I lost the flash or macromedia.  which is why I cannot get the chat room nor anything else with flash.


----------



## goboenomo

Does anyone else use this? I saw this thread at about 1am (EST).  Kadesma was the only one there, and not talking.


----------



## Russellkhan

I just saw you there, Gobo, but you were leaving as I entered the chat.


----------



## expatgirl

Glad to know, y'all........I wondered, too, and just thought that it had been changed to something else...........I know that y'all will let us know


----------



## middie

I go in there and I'm usually the only one so I leave


----------



## goboenomo

I went in there just now and saw buckytom leave. I think I'll just leave the chat running...


----------



## Alix

Buckytom may actually have left quite some time before gobo. The chat function has a time on it and will log you out without you knowing until you try to post something. As you sign in, it shows you the last person who was there logging off. Does that make sense?


----------



## goboenomo

Interesting... that could easily keep people from using the chat.

I see you there Alix.


----------



## buckytom

i was there about a half hour ago.

my silk pj's were getting itchy, so i sniffed a cat's butt and logged out.


----------



## goboenomo

you loser!


----------



## buckytom

lol.


----------



## goboenomo

I'm in chat, waiting for YOU. Yes you!


----------



## jkath

I went on in, but nobody was home


----------



## goboenomo

I was there at one point.


----------



## goboenomo

I'm bored, somebody join me.


----------



## expatgirl

where did Flash chat go???  It used to be on my "Quick Links".......I enjoyed "dropping in" for a bit of chatter...........can someone help me? Most here know that I'm computer-challenged.....is it under another name?  Hope someone will  give a poor girl a hand............Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Adillo303

Expat - Click here it will take you to flashchat. they are working on getting it back to Quick Links.

AC


----------



## goboenomo

Im there. :O


----------



## attie

goboenomo said:


> I'm bored, somebody join me.


Mmmmmmmmmm! it would be nice to see Flash chat back in service in quick links, I'm a bit of a chattabox


----------



## goboenomo

Did more people go on it when it was there? It's still accessable, and I'm usually the only one there. Or kadesma who doesn't say anything.


----------



## babetoo

goboenomo said:


> Did more people go on it when it was there? It's still accessable, and I'm usually the only one there. Or kadesma who doesn't say anything.


 
that is how it was for me. kadesma is a monitor of the room.

babe


----------



## goboenomo

methinks you should go on it now, babetoo.


----------



## expatgirl

Gobo--------watch what you say...........kadesma  is a site admin and has lots of other responsibilities.....I know that you don't mean any offense whatsoever.......but I've been around here for awhile.......they look at this site as to what teens might look at.......so I'm truly happy with it........


----------



## kadesma

No offense taken..I check in often, but I"m usually running to do something else or to do an exchange..I'd love to come and chat give me a yell and I'll come bend all your ears

kades


----------



## goboenomo

We need some regulars.


----------



## expatgirl

I'll check in more often, Gobo..........promise.....I'd do it now but you're probably in bed as it's the afternoon here........enjoyed our little chinwag the other day...........learned that you were a very nice person to meet.............


----------



## suziquzie

goboenomo said:


> We need some regulars.


 
I used to be more regular.... until Barb L went to the lake for the summer . 

Barb come back!!! 
Every time I check in there's nobody home.


----------



## texasgirl

Anyone interested in chatting? me and stinemates is on.


----------



## goboenomo

I'm coming if youre still there.


----------



## Dina

Where on earth is everyone?!  I've been checking in the chat room but only Gobo and I show up.  We should just make a date to chat with everyone interested.  Can you all post on here what days and time is best?


----------



## suziquzie

Suzi is there in the morning before noon and evening after 9, all central time.


----------



## Dina

Anyone coming?  Bring your coffee.


----------



## suziquzie

aw man!!
I'm running ou the door to swimming lessons!
maybe when I get back....


----------



## Dina

goboenomo said:


> We need some regulars.


I've been peeking in there periodically.  Where's everyone tonight?  Should we make a schedule to see if everyone can join us Gobo?


----------



## goboenomo

We should.


----------



## Bilby

I've been there several times recently when I haven't had time to look at DC properly but I have sat in the lounge all on my own.... <boo hoo>.  I have tried other times of the day as well but still on my own.... Shut it down half an hour ago after over three hours.... <sigh>


----------



## Dina

What's up with everyone here?  Where's everyone?  No one is ever in the chatroom.  And who's the one who asked for the chat feature in the first place if they don't even show?!


----------



## texasgirl

lol, i just went in and you left, LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB

Dina said:


> And who's the one who asked for the chat feature in the first place if they don't even show?!


----------



## texasgirl

touche!!LOL


----------



## expatgirl

Please let me know about a schedule if you decide to do it........I think that's a great idea......I'd certainly be interested............  I, too, have checked in numerous times and noone is ever there, and then I went away for a week and when I returned flash was gone in a ...................


----------



## expatgirl

Adillo303 said:


> Expat - Click here it will take you to flashchat. they are working on getting it back to Quick Links.
> 
> AC



Many thanks, Adillo, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Aw sorry I missed you Bilby!!! 
PM me next time you're sitting there all lonely!!!


----------



## pdswife

I go over there once in awhile but no ones ever there...


----------



## suziquzie

I am!!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. but now I'm not....


----------



## Dina

There's 4 of us there now.  Come join us.


----------



## expatgirl

When??


----------



## suziquzie

now!


----------



## middie

Okay I'm there and you guys aren't


----------



## Dina

Hey wait Middie!  I just signed in and you left.


----------



## Dina

There are 5 of us there now.  Come join us!


----------



## suziquzie

stay put for an hour or so guys.... I gotta do my dishes first!


----------



## goboenomo

ack i missed it!


----------



## Lynd

Hmm maybe if the forum had some news type thing on the menu bar you could put the link there. It seems the link not being there means people don't go  (at least I can't see it anyway)


----------



## GB

The link used to be up there Lynd, but when we went through our latest upgrade it disappeared. Our tech team is working on getting it back.


----------



## suziquzie

we like it a secret room anyway. 
 
kidding.


----------



## kadesma

Lynd said:


> Hmm maybe if the forum had some news type thing on the menu bar you could put the link there. It seems the link not being there means people don't go  (at least I can't see it anyway)



See if this will help:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1


----------



## Dina

Is anyone there tonight?


----------



## Bilby

I just got out of it five minutes ago as I am off to the shops before lunch.


----------



## Bilby

suziquzie said:


> Aw sorry I missed you Bilby!!!
> PM me next time you're sitting there all lonely!!!


 
Didn't see your post until after I left Suzi.  Next time I go in there, I will PM you.


----------



## Lynd

kadesma said:


> See if this will help:
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1



Oh that works! Sorry I missed it in the start of the thread


----------



## kadesma

Lynd said:


> Oh that works! Sorry I missed it in the start of the thread


Oh that's okay, this link has been bandied about for ages..Just glad you found it and it worked
kades


----------



## goboenomo

I'm on! :O


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Me too!


----------



## goboenomo

Sorry I vanished there, Beginner. My computer shut down, having some problems with it.


----------



## suziquzie

gobo do you just sit there all day waiting for a friend to talk to?
go outside!!!!


----------



## goboenomo

What are you talking about? I just let you guys know when I'm there, I don't say when I leave... which usually it 5 minutes later.


----------



## karenkay

Does anyone ever go to the chatroom? What is the best time to go there?


----------



## pdswife

Hi Karen, welcome to the group.
I love Vancouver.  It's a great city!!

I don't know much about the chat room but... some one will come along shortly
with an answer for you


----------

